# Code in Programm wandeln, wie?



## anonymm (30. Apr 2018)

Hallo, ich habe diesen Code hier für eine Schulformel

```
import java.text.DecimalFormat;
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;


public class SkontoRechner {

    public static void main (String[] args) throws IOException {
BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader (new InputStreamReader (System.in));
System.out.println("BwR Skonto Rechner ");      
System.out.print("Gib ein um wieviel Brutto es sich Handelt und der Buchungssatz wird dir angezeigt:  ");
String StringBrutto = reader.readLine();
float Brutto = Integer.parseInt(StringBrutto); //

        float Skonto = 2; //<- Wieviel % Skonto es sind
        float Neben = Brutto * Skonto / 100; // Umwandlung
        float Fo = Brutto; // Für das Konto Fo
        float Ebfe = Brutto * Skonto / 119; // Name wechseln falls EBHW /Umwandlung
        double Bkx = Ebfe * 58.31; //  Für das Konto Bk
        double Ust = Fo - (Ebfe + Bkx);
        DecimalFormat Bk = new DecimalFormat(".00");
      

      
      
      
        System.out.println("2800 " + "BK " + Bk.format(Bkx)); // Falls KA das BK in KA wechseln
      
        System.out.println("5100 " + "EBFE " + Bk.format(Ebfe)); //Falls EBHW wechseln
            System.out.println("4800 " + "Ust " + Bk.format(Ust) + "        an " + "2400 " + "FO " + Fo );
    }
}
```

Im Endeffekt will ich jetzt nur, dass dieses Programm beim öffnen ein Fenster öffnet und dann genau so wie die Konsole von Eclipse funktioniert.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie?


----------



## mrBrown (30. Apr 2018)

Für Code bitte Code-Tags benutzen: [code=java]//code...[/code]


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (30. Apr 2018)

Aber die Konsole von einem exportierten Java Programm ist doch bereis ein Fenster


----------



## JuKu (25. Mai 2018)

@anonymm Ich glaube hier liegt ein kleines Verständnisproblem vor.
Von Java aus kannst du keine Konsole öffnen, bzw. du kannst schon, aber es macht nicht das, was du erwartest.
Die Lösung lautet, dass du dein Programm direkt in der Konsole startest. So funktionieren all diese Programme.
Evtl. kannst du ja noch ein Batch / Shell Script hinzufügen, welches dies erleichtert.


----------

